# Hello all



## honulii (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm a writer in the United States, 19, just joined this forum today. Just looking for other writers to talk to. It would be nice to talk about writing, but anything is okay.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum honulii.


----------



## Baron (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jiri (Aug 16, 2007)

*hi everyone*

Hi everyone,

This is my first time here. 

 I write articles, short stories, poetry and such.


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Hon,

Nice to meet you.  I'm new here too. 

What kind of writing do you like to do?


----------



## Shinn (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## The girl left behind... (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum Honulii!


----------



## honulii (Aug 21, 2007)

Um...what kind of writing do I like to do? Lots. My two busiest categories are poetry and stories though. Stories is so vague, I hate to just say that but...I can't really say I've written more short stories than I have novel material...because lately I've been working really hard on a novel and I've written quite a few chapters. As for short stories, I write at least one a month for fun in contests and stuff that don't have any prizes.


----------

